# Patrol and Trust



## Darrien (Mar 22, 2012)

Was thinking today.
Sometimes I feel that the strength of marriage is the trust in that you are both looking out for each other's backs in raising your kids and facing the world and the incoming problems of life.
When that trust is broken due to infidelity, be it EA or PA it's like being a soldier on patrol with your buddy. Suddenly you come under fire and are in a bad position.
You look round and your buddy isn't there anymore.
They beat it and left you to face it on your own.
So you manage to get out of it and make it back to base.
Buddy says sorry, but had second thoughts on the whole mission and had friendly talks with the other side, but is not sure yet.
Next day you are both detailed again to go on patrol.
Question?
Would you want to be with this person again in the light of what you know of their character?


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

That's the crux of it, isn't it? Once the trust is gone, can you ever really get it back? I don't know if I will ever be able to trust any man now. Another sad legacy of what he has done.


----------

